# A fonética portuguesa em inglês



## Edyta

Olá,

Não quero ser cansativa, só tenho umas expressões mais por corregir. Trata-se da fonética portuguesa em inglês que eu fiz, mais não me parece bem feito... obrigada por qualquer ajuda,

um abraço,
Edyta


Expressões úteis para cuidadora de crianças:

1. Hello – Olá – [ola], 
2. How are you?- Como vai? -[co-mu vai], 
3. Good- Bem-[beny], Bad- Mal-[maw],
4. Are you hungry?- Tens sede? -[te-nysh sedie], 
5. Do you need to use the toilet ?- Queres xixi/ pipi? (non formal question) -[ke-riesh she-she/ pepe], 
6. Do you want to play?- Queres jogar?- [ke-riesh jo-gar ] ,
7. Do you want to play with…?- Queres jogar a...? - [ke-riesh jo-gar ae], 
8. My name is…- Me chamo... - [me sha-mu], 
9.I am… - Sou… - [so], 
10.What’s wrong?/ What happened?- Que passsou?- [ke pa-so], 
11.Goodbye- Adeus - [a-de-ush], 
12. See you tomorrow- Até amaña- [at-e a-ma-nya], 
13. Mother- Mãe- [ma-ye], 
14.Father- Pai- [pae-y], 
15. Home- Casa - [Ca-za]
16. Do you like it? (about things)- Gostas de  (isto)?- [go-shtas de ish-tu]


----------



## Outsider

First, two questions:

Do you really need to use English for transcription, or would the phonetic alphabet do? Are you interested in European Portuguese, or Brazilian Portuguese?


----------



## Edyta

Hi,

Do you really need to use English for transcription, or would the phonetic alphabet do? 

I think I´ve got confused... What I need is an English fonetics so that an English speaking person who doesn´t know Portuguese knew how to pronunciate some simple expressions in Portuguese... I´m not sure if it´s clear enough...

Are you interested in European Portuguese, or Brazilian Portuguese?

That´s a really good question... Actually I need a Brazilian Portuguese and I´ve just realized that I had forgotten about that competely when  I was working on phonetics. I think I have to do it once again.

thanks,


----------



## Outsider

Here's my attempt, but note that I'm not Brazilian. Wait for more replies!

I have put the stressed syllables in italics.

0. You - você - [vo-_sear_], without the "r" 
1. Hello – Oi - [Oy] 
2. How are you?- Como (você) vai? -[co-moo veye], rhyming with "eye"
3. Good- Bem-[between bay and ben] (approximate), Bad- Mal-[mau], rhyming with "luau"
4. Are you hungry?- (Você) tem sede? -[tay _se_dgy], rhyming with "edgy", more or less
5. Do you need to use the toilet ?- (Você) quer fazer chichi/pipi? (non formal question, directed at a child) - [care fa-_zear_ shee_shee_/pee_pee_], "zear" rhyming with "dear"
6. Do you want to play?- (Você) quer brincar?- [care bree_car_] ,
7. Do you want to play with…?- (Você) quer brincar com...? - [care bree_car_ co], 
8. My name is…- Me chamo... - [me _sha_moo], 
9. I am… - (Eu) sou… - [_ear_-oo so], Without the "r"; it's close enough.
10.What’s wrong?/ What happened?- Que passou? / Que passa? / Que aconteceu?- [ke pah-_so_, ke _pa_ssa, ke aco-tear_-sew_], "aco" rhyming with "ago", "tear" without the "r", "sew" rhyming more or less with "new" or "Lou"
11. Goodbye- Adeus - [ah _dear_-ooss], without the "r"
12. See you tomorrow- Até amanhã- [a_teh_ amany_ah_], "ateh" rhyming with "café"
13. Mother- Mãe- [between my and may],
14.Father- Pai- [pie], 
15. Home- Casa - [_ca_za], rhyming with "plaza"
16. Do you like it? (about things)- (Você) gosta?- [vo-_sear_ _gos_ta], without the "r", "gosta" rhyming with "Oscar"


----------



## lampiao

I would note that


> Are you hungry?


does not correspond to «você tem sede?».

Are you hungry? => você tem fome? _voh-cé (as in fiancé) taim (a as in tan; im as in improper) fohmy_

Are you thirsty? => você tem sede? _voh-cé ta__im_ _se__dgy_

_Note that the 'y' is quite short on both 'fohmy' and 'sedgy'_


----------



## Edyta

Hi,

Thank you very much, that part was very troublefull for me 

Edyta


----------



## glasgow_girl

Hi,

Just one thing, the word "troublefull" does not exist in English. I think you mean "troublesome"?

I don't mean to be rude, I just thought I should let you know!


----------



## irisheyes0583

16. Do you like it? (about things)- (Você) gosta?- [vo-_sear_ _gos_ta]

I have a question? Is it ever pronounced "Voh-say go*sh*ta?" When I was in the NE, I _swear_ this is how I was taught to pronounce it!


----------



## Chriszinho85

irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> I have a question? Is it ever pronounced "Voh-say go*sh*ta?" When I was in the NE, I _swear_ this is how I was taught to pronounce it!


 Yes, it is. This is called "chiamento." In Brazil, this is a characteristic of the Carioca accent, but it can be heard in other places too. There was a previous thread on this. If you want you can read more here. Just out of curiosity, I wanted to know where in the northeast you studied Portuguese because I've also heard a person from Recife who pronounced their "s" like "sh."


----------



## lampiao

Right on. Here in Portugal that's the way it is said too.
Outsider and me must have overlooked that, because in «gosta» reading the s as sh just comes natural... 

(we also read Oscar as Oshcar)


----------



## irisheyes0583

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Yes, it is. This is called "chiamento." In Brazil, this is a characteristic of the Carioca accent, but it can be heard in other places too. There was a previous thread on this. If you want you can read more here. Just out of curiosity, I wanted to know where in the northeast you studied Portuguese because I've also heard a person from Recife who pronounced their "s" like "sh."



I studied in Maceio, which is just south of Recife!


----------



## lampiao

Chris,

estive a pensar e parece-me que isto é incorrecto:


> Outsider and me must...


 
Se fosse só eu, teria dito «I must have...»

Qual é mais correcto «me» ou «I»?

Fazendo um paralelo com o português, seria «O Outsider e _eu_» e não «O Outsider e _mim_» 

Tks


----------



## Vanda

lampiao,
outsider (ele) e eu = pronomes pessoais , *so*, eu usaria  
personal pronouns : Outsider and I.


----------



## Outsider

O correcto é _"Outsider and I..."_, mas não se espante se ouvir algum anglófono dizer _"me"_. Também lhes causa confusão a eles.



			
				lampiao said:
			
		

> Outsider and me must have overlooked that, because in «gosta» reading the s as sh just comes natural...


Não, como a Edyta está mais interessada no português do Brasil, e a maioria dos brasileiros pronunciam o _s_ de gosta como [s], achei melhor dar esse som como indicação.


----------



## Chriszinho85

irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> I studied in Maceio, which is just south of Recife!


 Very interesting!


----------



## Chriszinho85

lampiao said:
			
		

> Se fosse só eu, teria dito «I must have...»


 Você está se referindo a alguma coisa que eu escrevi?  


			
				lampiao said:
			
		

> Qual é mais correcto «me» ou «I»?
> Fazendo um paralelo com o português, seria «O Outsider e _eu_» e não «O Outsider e _mim_»


 Acrescentando ao que a Vanda e o Outsider já escreveram, o correto é dizer “Outsider and I,” “you and I,” “he and I,” etc., mas acho que os pronomes incorretos como, por exemplo, “me and him,” “you and me,” “me and her” são o que mais se ouve. Tenho que admitir que eu uso os pronomes incorretos, mas somente em situações informais.


----------



## lampiao

> Você está se referindo a alguma coisa que eu escrevi?


No. I was saying how I'd say the sentence I quoted on post #12 removing Outsider from it.

Thanks for all your answers
Obrigado pelas vossas respostas


----------



## Márcio Osório

irisheyes0583 said:
			
		

> I studied in Maceio, which is just south of Recife!


Recife-PE lies 285km north of Maceió-AL. I live 16km south of Recife.

285 kilometers = 177.09079 mi (It may take you two to two hours and a half by car either way, depending on road conditions and human disposition = putting the pedal to the metal)
[On Google you can type "n km in mi" where "n" = number of kilometers and "mi" = result in miles]


----------



## lampiao

O Google é um espetáculo!


----------

